# Please critique, possible buy



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

This may be my final decision (for those who have been following all the horses I've been looking into). His age makes me nervous, but I think he might have lots of life left in him, and since I'm more of a green rider, he might have a lot to teach me as well.

How does he look conformation wise? Do you think he will have the endurance to handle long rides and daily riding? Is he worth it, despite his age?





































This is what his ad says: "18 year old, 15.3hh, National Show Horse (Saddlebred x Arabian) gelding. He is very good with kids and have shown him at local open shows and fairs and have placed fairly well. I believe he would be great for a 4H project, with a rider that is confident and is solid at the posting trot. He is GREAT for a child ready to start their show carreer or ready to have their first horse! He is also very good on trails and he is very reliable. He is very healthy, sound and well mannered, bathes, loads, trailers, clips, stands for vet and farrier and trail rides very very well. I don't have any issues with him. I am looking for a buyer a good home is a must. Please email me for more information. Asking $800 OBO I really need to find him a good home sad to have to sell such a fantasic horse!"


----------



## Kitty74 (Mar 20, 2011)

The first two pics didn't show up, so I can't really critique... try reposting?


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I can't see the first two pics either, but he has a very pretty head....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, learn as much as you can about his past. See, how he spent those 18 years will have huge bearing on long he will be sound to ride, and how sound he is "upstairs".

National show horses can often be a pretty hot horse. But, they can also be really fantastic show and trail horses, with huge stamina. I met a man the other day out trail riding his NSH , who he had kept in Alaska for years. The horse was ridden out on the trails with bears and all kinds of wildlife a common fact of wilderness riding, and it kept it's head.

Have you ridden him? Why is he the last choice? I did not read the "saga".

He has a lovely head. I am riding an 18 year old Appalousa who has tons of go. Arabs are known for their longevity.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Where do you live? I have two arabs and they have some difficulty with maintaining weight in winter here in washington state. The 12 yr old eats WAY more than my 24 yr old paint mare that is a hard keeper as well. Find out what they feed him and make sure you can afford to keep the regimen up, especially if you'll be riding him more than they did and he'll need more feed. I know that not ALL arabs are like this, but many of them are.  Anxious to see the body that goes with that head!
Kathy


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm sorry about that!!



















Hows that?


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

Do worry, he won't be the only Arab on the farm. The people where I board used to breed them  

Our horses are fed round bales or giant square bales. One of the owners is retired, and I swear he sits all day watching the horses eat. Once the bale is only have gone he'll get up and go "Horses are almost outta hay! Better go give em another bale..."

Let me just say the horses get rather fat in winter. In summer they have so much pasture its pure grazing, and the horses look wonderful.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

He's a good looking fellow and he's only 18. I know that in some breeds that's practically ancient but it's really not unusual to ride Arabs and 1/2 Arabs well into their late 20s and early 30s. So, if the ad is mostly truthful and you get along well with him, I would certainly jump all over him. There's nothing like a middle aged gelding to teach you the ropes without killing you! He could turn out to be one of the best horses you ever own. I'm a little partial to the NSH Saddlebred/Arab cross anyhow, have several of my own and will have more if the economy ever rights itself.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm not an expert on conformation, and I'm sure that there are many who are on here, but I will say I really like his hindquarters, but his shoulder and neck not so much.

Also, my horses are on 24/7 turnout, no barn available so that doesn't necessarily help with the weight issue for us....


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm going to see him on Weds. I plan on bringing cash and if I like him I will see how low they'll go on price. I've been emailing his owner back and forth and he sounds really great and well cared for, just slightly old.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

I wouldn't necessarily let his age scare you at this point. I only really have experience with Arabs and NSH and they seem to age at a much slower rate than other breeds. I know a great NSH mare that is still very competitive in her late 20's. Most of the horses I ride are older than this guy and none have showed signs of slowing any yet. 

He sounds fantastic for a beginner, but I agree with tiny, learning about his past will give you a better idea if he'd make a good horse for you.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

He's got that long, skinny, pencil neck that so many Saddlebreds have. I think it's an aquired taste, I LOVE those flexible necks. He's standing pretty far over himself, so I hesitate to say anything about his shoulder. I'd like to see a bit more weight & muscle on his hind end, but if you start riding him regularly, that is a self correcting issue.


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok, here's my buying story for those who don't know:

I went to see a horse listed as a grade trail horse. The guy didnt really know what he was, just got him for his daughters to ride for fun. They werent as interested as he thought so he decided to sell him.

I went with a friend and we both rode him. He was very dirty, looked like he hadn't been groomed in a long time, and his feet were long, but otherwise ok. He rode awesome! He went strait from a walk to a beautiful slow lope and was soo sweet and responsive we decided to take him. I paid only $300.

I got him home, cleaned him up, and found a brand on the side of his neck. I looked it up and found out that it was a racing brand. Palmer, or registered name "Palmer Seelster" was an old Standardbred sulky racer. I was able to get all his history and records online. I contacted his old racing owner and found out that a suspensory injury ended his career.

Of course a week after I got him I noticed something wrong and took him to the vet. He was diagnosed partially lame in his left stifle and only sound for light riding. He's on supplements and meds, but nothings working. I'm going to see specialist and get x-rays, but in the end my vet said don't get your hopes up.

I have since been looking into other horses and being much more careful about what I get. I almost got a beautiful Appy mare with wonderful conformantion and the spunkiest sassy attitude... only to contact her vet through my own job and found out she had laminitis in the past :/ I also looked into a spotted saddlebred, only to contact his first owner and found out that the current owners lied about everything he had done in the past.

Needless to say, I havent had a good time finding my ideal horse.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He has a tiny bit of roach to his back, very small bump just in front of the hip. Also, he looks a bit overweight. Will you test for Cushings?


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

I didnt know that I should. Could you give me more info on it?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It's a disorder that older horse sometimes get, I think it's a metabolic issue. I actually don't know that much about it, and don't have any really strong reason to think that he might have it. But, if an older horse is overweight, and if they tend to hang onto their winter coat longer than normal, grow a longer than typical coat and develop a 'cresty" neck, these are signs of Cushings. It can be managed with medication.

In buying an older horse I would really want to know a lot about it's health background. I guess I am a bit wary, why do they want to sell it?


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

She can't afford his boarding anymore.


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok just for fun, what do you think of my 17 year old 17hh Standardbred gelding? This photos were from the day I brought him home, he looks a little better already.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Let me preface my comments with, I like MY horses ROUND. Not obese, not cresty but ROUNDED on all the corners. 

With that said, I think both horses could use some weight. I love the face on your Standard Bred and as a breed, I love them. Your gelding has the sweetest look on his face, just happy looking. 

I see the hump on the Saddlebred's back but not sure if it's the picture or ?????. It looks to be far enough back to not effect a saddle, so wouldn't worry too much about it unless your vet says it's an issue. If your vet feels Cushings is a concern there are a couple different tests that can be done to check. As an owner, in spring and fall especially, I would not allow the Dex Testing pre-purchase as that has been known to cause as many problems as it has diagnosed.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm fairly sure I see a hunter's bump on both pics of the Saddlebred x. Tons of horses have it and it shouldn't bother him or with saddle fitting.
I like him very much. He looks to be in pretty good condition and if he's as nice as they say - run on over with the money.

No worries about his age, if he vet checks ok. Saddlebreds and Arabians age well and usually have long, productive lives. My granddaughter has one who is almost 30. He is all go, go, go, out on the trails. And this horse didn't even have a particularly good life, before my daughter got him. 

A few years ago, we rescued a huge, black, old movie horse. Movie horses often have hard lives and he's been in a ton of westerns. We rehomed him with a good friend of ours. Well he's coming up to 40 years old now and still going strong. A bit of arthritis, but other than that, is in surprisingly good condition. 

I shall hope to hear this nice gelding is home with you soon. 

I am sorry to hear about your Standardbred. Hopefully he will be ok for some light riding in time.

Lizzie


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

I agree, I like my horses fat as well! Hes put on a bit of wieght since a got him, but my vet says I can't let him get any fatter. The more weight he has on him the harder it is on the leg.


I talked to the owner of Licky, the Saddlebred/Arabian. Hes ragistered as a half Arab as well as a National Show Horse. He sounds great and she talked to her trainer and he said that Lucky would do great in endurance.

However she did say he has slight arthritis in back legs. She said it doesn't affect his riding at all, he's not stiff at all. She agreed to a check up before buying him and called her vet and told them to release all his vet records to me. Should this be a no go for me?


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

you don't want an arthritic horse for endurance. You need a completely sound horse for that, it is too much on his joints. If you were riding him lightly, short distances on flat ground, it would be one thing. But I couldn't ask an arthritic horse to go for miles up and down hills, over logs and through mud and whatever else you come to. He may be okay after warming up, but the next day he would be so stiff and sore he wouldn't want to walk. It is like me running on my bad knee, okay while running, but I'm unable to move for a week after


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

I decined the horse. I couldnt risk arthritis.

I have gained the help of the trainer where I board, and she's agreed to help me train a young green horse. I'm starting to looking in a different direction now.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Too bad, but I understand your decision. This lovely fellow looks as though he would be perfect for an older rider, who just wishes to poke about slowly. I do so hope he finds a wonderful new home. I'd take him in a minute.

Lizzie


----------

